# Is it normal to get Worse before they get Better?



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

I am so sorry i have put a million posts up the last few days. But i am very worried about Bella. I didn't know whether to put this on my old post or make a new one. She's Been on a Sulfatrim Suspension 50mh/ml, 0.07cc given twice a day. She's had 4 doses so far and i don't see any improvement

Any feedback from someone knowledgeable would be appreciated. It seems like the Sulfatrim is making her worse! Her sneezing has not decreased but now i can hear her wheezing with every breath. Is there any way Sulfatrim is making her worse instead of helping her?
I don't see any of the side effects of : not eating, and diarrhea that the doctor warned me about. She still eats and drinks water and her poops are a slight bit green but still firm. I called the Vet, they are closed for today. I have no clue what to do. Is this normal? Do they get worse before they get better? should i let the meds run their corse or take her to emergency? The last thing i want to do is take her to an emergency doctor that completely doesn't know what they are doing and prescribe something that will make her even worse.

am i worring? has she not had enough doses to see any improvement

AH!! help please!!!! i can't stand to see her struggle sneezing all the time, i feel like i need to do something. The poor baby, she's been through so much.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Forgot to add. She was on sulfatrim for a suspected URI because of excessive sneezing and licking nose. She's 9 weeks old


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

So she's been on the meds 2 days right? She really shouldn't be getting worse but sometimes it can take numerous days to show improvement. Since she seems to be getting worse, call your vet first thing in the morning and tell him she seems to be getting worse and see what he recommends. Keep giving her the meds until you speak with the vet. He may want to put her on something stronger. 

It is good that she is eating and drinking. Count her kibble to know exactly how much she is eating and keep track so you know if she starts to loose her appetite. 

Good luck.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. It really helps my nerves right now.I'm just so worried about her. I will definitely call first thing tomorrow.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I don't have any advice to offer... I just wanted to tell you that I'm so sorry for your & Bella's troubles, and I hope everything goes well for you two. It's obvious how worried you are about her. Try to think positive thoughts, for you and for Bella! Let us know what the vet says, and how your baby is doing *Hugs*


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I hope Bella feels better soon! You're doing a great job. Let us know!


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement. I hope Bella feels your love and gets better. So far no luck. Her dry sneezes have progressed to more mucous like sounding sneezes. I'm wondering if she needs to get a stronger antibiotic. I called the vet and she's not in today  Another day to wait. It seems baytril has helped alot of hedgies with a URI but my vet doesn't want to give it to her because she's just a baby. Is there another comparable antibiotic besides sulfatrim? Also, i was thinking about having the vet do a culture and sensitivity test so we can find out exactly what this bug is. Does anyone know how they collect the bacteria? My vet mentioned putting her under gas and collecting a sample. Is it bad to put a baby under anestia so young (9weeks)? Or can they just collect some boogies on her nose and do a sample that way?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Your vet is right about not giving her baytril because of her age, but sometimes it is necessary. 

My vet often starts out with clavamox which is a generally well tolerated drug that works well but it is a milder drug so in that respect, similar to novo trimel. 

I would probably put her on baytril because if you do a culture and sensitivity, it is going to take time to come back and if this infection is getting worse, you don't really want to wait that amount of time to get her on something stronger. 

It is okay to gas a baby, but they should not be gassed when they have a respiratory infection. I would assume that the vet could just do a nose swab without putting her out. 

Poor baby girl.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice  Yea, i didn't think the culture sounded like the best of things to do because of the time span. I hope the new medicine i got today nips her sickness in the butt.

Update:
So I called the vet this morning and told them of her new mucous situation. The Vet that sees Bella wasn't in today so i left a message. I got a call from one of the other doctors who works at the hospital that said she talked to the vet over the phone and they discussed a treatment for Bella. So i took Bella to the hospital and she got these new prescribed medicines:

1 dose of nebulization and 1 injection of Chloro Succinate IM/SQ. (If she is alot better tomorrow then the vet said she might recommend regular nebulization until she gets better)
discontinue the use of the sulfatrim suspension and start her on Chloro Palmitate 100mg/ml cc oral antibiodic 0.04cc twice a day for 14 days.

Has anyone heard of this oral antibiotic? Hedgehog safe? I tried looking it up, it seems its mostly used on hamsters and gerbils? 

If she doesn't get better in a couple of days should i just demand that she is put on Baytril?

Thanks for all the feedback i've been getting. Its really helped. Poor Bella. She's still hanging in there though. Still eating and drinking water.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I know of many that have been put on a nebulizor, but I don't recognize the drug. Perhaps it has another name. Perhaps Kalandra will give her thoughts on the drug. 

It is great that she is still eating. When they stop, things are getting bad. 

Hugs


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Dare i say it.. I think things are looking up for Bella *Crosses fingers*. I Hope i'm not jixing it. When i checked on her about 6 hours after she got her nebulization and her injection no more wheezing and no more mucous (At least that i can hear with my ears alone) !I'm amazed at the difference   Still a bit of sneezing, but not as bad or as often. She even ran around her cage and played with her toys a little . Please keep working medicine *Double crosses fingers*

Thanks for all the help and encouragement! It's really helped. I'm a newbie parent and i don't want to make a bad judgement call for my girl Bella. I will keep everyone updated.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAY! That is wonderful news. I know how relieved you must be. Sounds like she just needed the right medication and sometimes the nebulization will do what meds take days to accomplish.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Prayer for little Bella. Gooooooooooooo Bella!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been following this thread but didn't bother posting cuz I knew I'd be zero help and I was dreading opening it today. But now YYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!

WOOHOO!! SO relieved.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's great to hear that Bella is on the road to recovery! Fingers (and toes!) crossed over here, too


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah man, i hope i didn't jix it. I woke up today and her wheezing was back. But i'm thinking all she needs is some more of that nebulizer medication and she will be back in shape. She does seem a bit better than yesterday morning though.. and she used her wheel last night. (Although i'm debating on taking it out because she should be resting... She gets really sad when i change anything in her cage. Almost like she is lost without it. I took her blanket out to wash, and she just stood in the corner confused until it came back)

Waiting for the vet to call back to tell her the news and hoping she will let me come in and pick up the nebulizer medication today.

Thanks for all the good thoughts!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Poor baby Bella! Sheldon and I sending happy healthy Hedgie vibes. Get better little princess


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

The Vet called me back today and has prescribed nebulization of Gentocin 2x a day for two weeks. in addition to her other oral antibiodic. She went back to the wheezing and mucous before I could pick up the nebulization medicine. I picked up the medicine and gave it to her right away. It doesn't seem to be working as well.. she is still wheezing and sounds like she has mucous. Yesterday it seemed to do miracles for her. However, i don't think she sounds any worse than she has been the last couple of days so thats a plus. I feel so bad for the her. She gets to this brand new place were everything is strange which is stressfull enough.. AND she's starting to quill (ouch) AND she's sick AND her new mama has to shove medicine down her throat and stick her in a weird gassy chamber twice a day. I can't imagine how she doesn't hate me by now. Well.. I guess it's only been really a day on the new medicine so i guess only time will tell...

Does anyone know how long it takes until i should start seeing some results? I know it takes a couple of days at least and results won't be immediate. But i'm just worried that i'll wait too long and if this medication isn't helping she'll go down hill fast.

Going to give her next nebulization treatment hopes this helps


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

nebulizer is simply "inhalation therapy with medicine"  it helps open airways and heal. I have a friend with COPD that uses one several x a day with different meds. If your baby is full of mucous it will help! 

Thanks for being such a good mama! we are keeping our wee paws crossed for you and hope you see a big improvement soon!


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

*Update :Is it normal to get Worse before they get Better?*

Just an update for all those who've been sending their love to Bella. She had a hard night yesterday. I had given her the nebulizer medication and she was wheezing non stop. At one point I thought she was hyperventallating because the medicine. I just calmed her down by trying to spoon her some water which helped but it didnt look good. I was so confused because the day before the medication worked miracles. This morning she hadn't touched her food bowl  but I hand fed her breakfast in her bed with lots of water. After that I gave her another dose of the nebuliazer and oral antibiotic and she sounded 1000x better. It's been 12 hours since then and she still sounds good. I just hope she doesn't get worse again. Every couple of hours I go hand feed her food and water so she can keep her strengh up. But she did get up to eat today and her poops look relatively normal. Its definitely been a rollercoster ride. One minute i feel like she's better and the next thing I know she's sick again. I guess I'll have to be patient. Thanks for all the good thoughts again. I've gotten alot of good advice and It's definitely helped .


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor Bella and poor you. It is so stressful when they are sick. 

I don't know if you live in Canada or the US but if in Canada, remember that this is a holiday weekend so if by tomorrow (Friday) morning, you are still concerned about her improvement, give the vet a call. 

Sending lots of prayers for her.


----------



## BellaHog (Jul 21, 2011)

I totally forgot about the upcoming holiday. Thanks for the heads up  So far so good though, i haven't heard the wheezing come back.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

YAY!!! keep doin' what you're doin'!! Good job both of you.  

Whew!!


----------

